# East Coast Cubing Competitions?



## BlakeJ (Feb 23, 2012)

I live in NC. There aren't many cubing competitions around here (no WCA comps). I really would like to have some on this side, especially since Ive gotten a little better recently

Please give opinions!


----------



## ernie722 (Feb 23, 2012)

Agreee with you.... live in virginia and only have been to one comp


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Feb 23, 2012)

There's lots of competitions on the east cost, but Bob and I haven't found anyone to take initiative south of the DC area since about 2008.

We've been in touch with one potential organizer in North Carolina about a competition down there during the summer. But so far it's not looking like that will materialize.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Feb 23, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> There's lots of competitions on the east cost, but Bob and I haven't found anyone to take initiative south of the DC area since about 2008.
> 
> We've been in touch with one potential organizer in North Carolina about a competition down there during the summer. But so far it's not looking like that will materialize.


May I ask where it will be. (If it happens)


----------



## Kian (Feb 23, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> May I ask where it will be. (If it happens)


 
The potential organizer lives in the Raleigh area. But, like Tim said, that is not something you should expect to happen.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Feb 23, 2012)

Kian said:


> The potential organizer lives in the Raleigh area. But, like Tim said, that is not something you should expect to happen.


 Good to know. And yeah, I know not to get my hopes up.


----------



## Bob (Feb 24, 2012)

The problem is that I think I'm the closest delegate and it's AT LEAST 7 1/2 hours for me to even get INTO North Carolina. That's a long way for me to travel to delegate a competition in an area where nobody's shown any initiative. I have gone down to Virginia to delegate competitions like 10 times or something. I think right now the best thing you could do is to attend a competition in Maryland or something. It would be unfair to expect Tim or me to drive all the way down to North Carolina until somebody from down there shows that they are capable of hosting a competition. Even then, competitions will be infrequent in that area. I have a full time job and Tim will be graduating in June, so neither of us have the time to just take off of work to go to North Carolina. We were planning a competition in North Carolina for the summer (I am off in the summer and Tim will be available for some time this summer), but have not heard back from the potential organizer, so things are looking grim. There MIGHT be a competition in Northern Virginia this summer, but again, don't get your hopes up.


----------

